# Exterior post wrap



## MDUPUY (Oct 22, 2006)

I have an elevated deck with 3x3 angle iron welded at the base and extending up 40inches. My customer wants to put a 4x4 inside and wrap it on all 4 sides with a paint grade material. The posts will have a stop material with glass panels between posts. I was wondering if anyone out there has a good design for this or suggestions on a good exterior material besides redwood. This deck will be 15 feet from the Pacific Ocean in So Cal. Looking for suggestions.
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

not totally clear on your detail, however azek could wrap the posts nicely, and while not often done, does take paint well.


----------



## Troutstreamguy (Oct 14, 2007)

If you decide to paint it. Sherwin Williams makes a vinyl safe paint line that works well and allows for even real dark colors.


----------



## BuriedHammer (Apr 10, 2008)

I would suggest vinyl, who wants to paint? Maybe you have zoning restrictions, or your HO doesn't want plastic on their house, but otherwise.... I'm in the midwest so I don't deal with ocean conditions, but I would guess the sea air is tough on paint, making it even less desirable.

I use a 5" vinyl column with treated 4x4 inside, boosted with treated 1xs to fill the inside of column. Can you do this? Trying to understand the angle-iron deal: So the angle is a brace for the 4x4, and runs up vertically? If so you should be able to do it


----------



## MDUPUY (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I just talked to the General Manager at the site and we decided to remove the angle iron and weld on 4x4 square tube on the frame and install 4x4 redwood post inside of the square tube and treat it like a post base bucket.


----------

